# Moving to Cincinnati



## cristina01 (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi Expatians,

I am new here. I am moving to OH, Cincinnati by Dec.

I just have couple of questions,
1. what is the tax?
2. what is the rent?
3. can i share duplex house/apartment with some other family.
4. Which area is good to live i.e. safe + affordable rent

Thanks


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

What is the rent ?????????


----------



## cristina01 (Aug 22, 2017)

Crawford said:


> What is the rent ?????????


are you expecting meaning of RENT from dictionary


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Cristina, please excuse the somewhat abrupt response you got.

The questions you ask are rather vague and open ended. How much you should expect to spend for rent or taxes will depend to a great extent on what you're doing in Cincinnati and what sort of visa you will be on. If you're working, then you need to be planning in terms of a portion of your salary. If you're on some other arrangement (student or trailing spouse, etc) then those circumstances will influence your expenses and your choices.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## cristina01 (Aug 22, 2017)

Bevdeforges said:


> Cristina, please excuse the somewhat abrupt response you got.
> 
> The questions you ask are rather vague and open ended. How much you should expect to spend for rent or taxes will depend to a great extent on what you're doing in Cincinnati and what sort of visa you will be on. If you're working, then you need to be planning in terms of a portion of your salary. If you're on some other arrangement (student or trailing spouse, etc) then those circumstances will influence your expenses and your choices.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Hey thanks for inputs, i forgot to mention that...
I am on L1 visa and location address is 1000 Dr. Marifold. I have salary 90K/yr

I want to know what is max apartment rental for 1bhk[we are 3]? and which is good area to live?
and what will be the tax deducted.[There are some tools available to give tax details but still want to hear]


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Taxes are tricky because you are taxed in the US on several levels (federal, state, sometime city or town, etc.). Also because there are usually "benefits" that would be handled in other places via "payroll taxes." Your employer should be able to tell you the cost of things like health coverage and retirement that will be deducted from your salary. Your federal and state deductions are actually somewhat controllable, based on how many "exemptions" you claim. (Yeah, it's a kind of complicated system over there.)

I don't know the Cincinnati area at all, so perhaps we can flag down someone here on the forum who does.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

cristina01 said:


> are you expecting meaning of RENT from dictionary


No, I'm hoping the OP will explain what answer they are expecting when they ask "what is the rent" 

Maybe the OP is expecting to obtain the dictionary meaning of "the rent".

Come on, how does someone, apparently on an L1 visa, ask that question?

His/Her company could answer the questions better than the forum

..... and the address does not show up on Google maps either.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Waze is considerably more up to date compared to Google

Human resources will assist in setting up W2 for tax and withholdings based on individual information. IRS.gov is the official source.

1bhk? I am guessing - 1 bedroom. Depending on occupancy ordinance landlords may not lease a 1 bedroom to three occupants.

Colleagues are the best source of locations for rentals. I suggest using an extended stay hotel, scout area and traffic patterns, then rent. Your budget will probably be a main factor.


----------



## cristina01 (Aug 22, 2017)

*Enrolling my kid to public school*

I need some information on Public Schools structure of USA.

How are the public schools? I think, they don't charge any fees, is it correct? As far as I know in country like AUS or CAN, the concept is same but they do have some voluntary contribution. Do I need to pay such contribution in USA too?

What is difference between Public and Private school?[from non immigrant point of view]


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Public schools in the US are organized and run on either the state or the local level (town, county or sometimes the "school district" which may include parts of several towns). There are no tuition fees, but there may be fees for trips, activities or supplies.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## cristina01 (Aug 22, 2017)

Bevdeforges said:


> Public schools in the US are organized and run on either the state or the local level (town, county or sometimes the "school district" which may include parts of several towns). There are no tuition fees, but there may be fees for trips, activities or supplies.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks.


----------

